
Show HN: The Java Web Scraping Handbook - ksahin
https://www.javawebscrapinghandbook.com/
======
gitgud
Considering that the legalities of _web scraping_ are nebulous, at what point
does a tutorial describing something questionable become immoral.

\- _Torrenting 101_

\- _Idiots Guide to Making Fake Accounts_

\- _Phishing: For Beginners_

\- _DDOS and Other Neat Tricks!_

